# Quick fleece strip question.



## cookieboots (Aug 8, 2011)

Are they just cut up fleece or sewn? Just take a fleece sheet and cut it to pieces?


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Yup. You don't have to hem fleece because there are no loose strings. But if you use flannel, cotton or another fabric, you need to sew it.


----------

